# Should I warm up car?



## Predator_CITF (Jan 10, 2007)

I live in North Texas, and I drive a 1995 Altima GXE with 172k miles. My parents told me I should warm up the car before I take it out (wait for the temp sensor to move past the Cold sign or whatever). Now I'm reading both sides on the internet. Some say that driving right after you turn it on is the best way to go, while others say that idling will get the oil flowing, etc. and increase lubrication, thus reducing wear and tear.

Who is right?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you dont need to warm it up an extended amount of time, but i personally recommend (and do) 30 seconds to a minute and youll be fine.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> you dont need to warm it up an extended amount of time, but i personally recommend (and do) 30 seconds to a minute and youll be fine.


What do you think about letting it warm up here in Wisconsin when it only 16-20 F ?


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

I recommend a warm up when it's winter and temps are low.. not giving your motor time to warm up can harm it in the long run.. nothing excessive though.. i do about 5 min max..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

KDragon said:


> What do you think about letting it warm up here in Wisconsin when it only 16-20 F ?


the same that i do for mine here in upstate new york - about 2 minutes or so.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Operating a car when the engine is cold coats the cylinders with unvaporized fuel. The excess fuel is introduced into the oil. If done often and the car is driven only short distances, the fuel in the oil breaks down over time into carbonic acid. My point being is whether its two or five the more important thing is the car is driven for more than 15 minutes or 10 miles. This allows for the gas that does accumulate in the oil to evaporate out. Personally, I warm my car up for 10 minutes because I like a warm car inside (and it has taken that long to dig the car out lately).

Troy


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

I agree it gets real cold here - I usually start my car and then grab my breakfast or whatever and then leave so it warm,s up for about 10 to 15 minutes. have you ever seen how thick oil is when it's cold? I think my valve train likes warming up before I pull out of the garage and onto the street where the speed limit is 55 already.


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

also warming up the car will save a lil bit of gas!!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Correct it will save some gas when you are driving it but it burns a bit while warming up.

I also wanted to interject this is the number one way car thieves get cars in the Winter so no matter how long you warm your car make sure it is supervised. This is where a remote starter is nice if you have an automatic trans because it can remain locked.

Troy


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

KA24Tech said:


> Correct it will save some gas when you are driving it but it burns a bit while warming up.
> 
> I also wanted to interject this is the number one way car thieves get cars in the Winter so no matter how long you warm your car make sure it is supervised. This is where a remote starter is nice if you have an automatic trans because it can remain locked.
> 
> Troy


Thats what i have on mine!


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well my dad always nags that a good five min. in the winter is great and about 2 in the summer. I think he should know. He used to build race carbs way back when he lived in mexico. I know a 68 GTO is diiferent but, my car (95 Altima) feels stronger when I let it warm up.


----------

